# Soundmax sound card no sound

## joem

I have been trying to get my soundmax sound card to work for quite some time with no luck. I have read all of the threads and the alsa documentation and I still get nothing. I compiled alsa using the intel8x0 driver..set up the alsa config file..started alsa..unmuted all of the channels..everything seemed to work ok but no sound comes out. 

lsmod shows :

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-mixer-oss          13304   2  (autoclean)

snd-intel8x0           19232   2

snd-pcm                65120   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              11976   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         30948   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-mpu401-uart         3488   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            14368   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4384   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    30092   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer

snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

anybody else have any similar problems regarding this or know what im doing

----------

## m0pr0be

hi,

ok. here is my (strange) experience how i got alsa working on my g3 powerbook.

i followed every possible documentation, but still no go.

the solution was to start some playback (mpg321 -o alsa -@ xxx.m3u) and then launch alsamixer and play around with EVERY channel setting. the channel that unmuted my speakers was some "mic" channel. really strange. but now it works. dont forget to alsactl store the mixer settings.

----------

## joem

all channels are at full volume..still nothing

----------

## oniq

I have a SoundMax soundcard in my Compaq Presario laptop.  I use the VIA 82C686 driver in the 2.4.20 kernel under Sound Support.  Should be similar driver for ALSA.

----------

